# Help!



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Will someone *PLEASE* buy this watch - Services Competitor Watch German Made Circa 1920s or 1930s, I already have one just like it & I DO NOT need another one!!!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

yes you do.....

listen to the voices

:lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Rotundus said:


> yes you do.....
> 
> listen to the voices
> 
> :lol:


NO I DON`T!!!!

I will be strong, I must ignore the voices, they are not my friends :shocking: :lol:


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Just out of interest, what does the little button on the side do?.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

trackrat said:


> Just out of interest, what does the little button on the side do?.


It`s for setting the hands, see 2(a) below...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

how easy is it to get one of these serviced (no pun intended) ? and whats the ball park cost?

also what time keeping could be expected from it post service (again npi)?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Rotundus said:


> how easy is it to get one of these serviced (no pun intended) ? and whats the ball park cost?
> 
> also what time keeping could be expected from it post service (again npi)?


Steve Burrage has serviced all of mine, I can`t be sure of the cost as he`s worked on so many different watches for me that I forget but I suppose something over Â£30 baring any problems. As to time keeping, well you have to remember these are around 80 years old & have low beat unjeweled pin-pallet movements, if you put one to your ear you can actually count the beat rate which is about 2 per second, 120 per minute or 7200 per hour so not really chronometer standard 

Miind you they do have a wonderful character & charm all their own so who cares about accuracy?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

if i buy it, can i show it off every week in the vintage watch thread? Maybe next to my competitor that you lust over?

How would that make you feel? You may as well buy it yourself and save the jealous feelings...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

scottswatches said:


> if i buy it, can i show it off every week in the vintage watch thread? Maybe next to my competitor that you lust over?
> 
> How would that make you feel? You may as well buy it yourself and save the jealous feelings...


I`d be very happy if a member of the forum got the Competitor, at least then I`d know it had gone to a good home. As for your one, I admit I do really like it but I decided some time back to limit the number of Radium lumed watches I own so am quite happy just to admire it whenever you post a photo


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just this once, as a favour, I'll do my best to help you out,


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Me too! Although I'm not making any promises.....


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

What would you expect it to go for?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

rather than all bidding on a watch why don't we have a competition to see who on the forum wins the chance to bid?

the question can be - How many Services watches does Mach own?


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

112.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

112 times X where "X" is a factor of 47 divided by the number you first thought of, and multiplied up to the nearest round number. minus one - - this Compy and minus 2, my Compy, and minus 3, Scotts Compy :lol:



mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Miind you they do have a wonderful character & charm all their own so who cares about accuracy? *


Yes we do Mach, don't we, it's an age thing ! 

:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PilotWatchLover said:


> What would you expect it to go for?


To be honest I really don`t know, for some strange reason Services prices seem to have gone up over the last few years 



scottswatches said:


> rather than all bidding on a watch why don't we have a competition to see who on the forum wins the chance to bid?
> 
> the question can be - How many Services watches does Mach own?


Is that just the ones that are working or does it include those waiting repair & those bought as doners? :huh:

Whichever, I haven`t counted them for so long that I really haven`t a clue how many I`ve got :blink:

I could do a count if anyone`s interested


----------

